# How well do you think General Petraeus will be remembered?



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2009)

A crucial general, a good general? Will he be among the canon of exceptional generals in US history? 

Goodness knows he's not at all as popular as some US generals have been in the past, but the History books may still give him credit, even if he is not as talked about today. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Amsel (Jul 11, 2009)

How Petraeus is remembered will depend on who will get to write history. If left up to the scum sucking present day media, he won't even be remembered at all.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 12, 2009)

I think a lot will depend on how events unfold in Iraq. General P is definately the man who got the US back on track and if the Iraqis can take charge he will be remembered by future generations. Unfortunately for him, his reputation is tightly connected to President Bush's reputation.

MM


----------



## Amsel (Jul 12, 2009)

The troops for the most part respect him.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2009)

I honestly do not think he will be judged in a favorable way. Not because of what he did, but because of what those before him did.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I honestly do not think he will be judged in a favorable way. Not because of what he did, but because of what those before him did.



Kinda like Bush.




> The troops for the most part respect him.



This says alot about him.


----------



## ivanotter (Jan 30, 2011)

From an outside of US perspective: He has a lot of credibility but because of being appointed by Bush, his reputation will be tainted. If he had come in as an Obama appointment, I think he would have earned more accolades.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 30, 2011)

Who? Never heard of the man.


----------

